

Ask HN: Best links or comments of the day or week? - falava

Hi, I've just found two useful HN links:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/best
http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments<p>Is there an easy way to filter the best links or comments from 1, 2, ... 7 days ago? Don't you think that it could be a time saver other than the anti-procastinating settings in the profile?
======
jacquesm
The easiest way to 'catch up' with stuff from a while ago is to go to the
'news' page, then follow the 'more' link several times.

I know of no way to go beyond the end of that list though.

~~~
falava
That's what I do. I wonder if there is a better way. May be that filtering
submissions X days old could be useful and easy to implement.

This site is addictive for me and I would want to check it only once a day or
less, without missing anything good.

